# clef usb wifi et ibook G4 14p 933mhz????



## bibou25 (22 Mars 2004)

est il psssible de créer un reseau sans fils avec une clef usb wifi (802.11g) et un ibookG4???si oui comment s'appelle t elle et où la trouve ton???si non ,pourkoi???


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

quel est l'intérêt sachant que l'ibook a un slot airport extreme ?


----------



## bibou25 (22 Mars 2004)

pour eviter de payer 119 euros!!!une clef usb coute bcp moins cher!


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

ça bouffe un port USB, ça prend plus de place et ça consomme plus ...


----------



## bibou25 (22 Mars 2004)

peut etre mais en connais tu une????


----------



## Sebang (22 Mars 2004)

bibou25 a dit:
			
		

> peut etre mais en connais tu une????



Ça c'est du Mackie tout craché : il te donne des indices mais ne répond de suite à ta question.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2004)

bibou25 a dit:
			
		

> est il psssible de créer un reseau sans fils avec une clef usb wifi (802.11g) et un ibookG4???si oui comment s'appelle t elle et où la trouve ton???si non ,pourkoi???



Je vois pas comment ça pourrait exister sachant que l'USB a un débit très bas destiné à brancher des appareils ne nécessitant pas de gros transferts de données.

A la limite une clé USB 2.0, et encore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D'autant plus qu'on parle de 802.11g.


----------



## FANREM (22 Mars 2004)

bibou25 a dit:
			
		

> est il psssible de créer un reseau sans fils avec une clef usb wifi (802.11g) et un ibookG4???


Tu veux dire en realite te connecter a un reseau existant ?


----------



## Benji (22 Mars 2004)

j en connais deux : 
la cle Dlink officiellement compatible avec mac os x :   dwl-122 
	
 

et la cle Netgear MA111 qui n est pas officiellement compatible : (je la teste cependant ce week end, je pourrai te donner l info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MA111 
	

mais qu un lecteur de macadsl (merci a lui) a reussi a faire fonctionner au moyen du driver de la premiere (cle) :  ici

Personnellement je serais plutot tente de m equiper de cette facon car je trouve vraiment aberrent le prix exhorbitant d une carte airport premiere generation.


----------



## bibou25 (22 Mars 2004)

oui c'est ce que je veux faire


----------



## bibou25 (22 Mars 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> j en connais deux :
> la cle Dlink officiellement compatible avec mac os x :   dwl-122
> 
> 
> ...




voui moi aussi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!la une petite clef usb pour 45 euros me dit bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




surtout que mon utilisation principale se résume a aller surfer tranquille sur internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sans avoir de fils qui trainent derrière moi et non le transfert de dossier d'un ordi a un autre (ce qui n'est que très occasionnel).En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ton info,tiens moi au courant pour la netgear ca m'interresse de savoir.


----------



## Benji (22 Mars 2004)

okie et bien envoies moi un message prive dimanche (je pourrai bien oublier de te repondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour te donner le resultat
je teste ca avec un ami qui amene un centrino et la dite cle


----------



## FANREM (23 Mars 2004)

La Netrgear c'est celle qu'a mon fils pour connecter son Pc HP sur ma borne airport extreme, et elle fonctionne parfaitement, alors je ne vois aucune raison pour qu'il en soit pas de meme avec nos machines


----------



## Benji (23 Mars 2004)

la netgear n a pas de pilote mac os x et n est pas supportee ss mac os x, il faut faire une modif du driver dlink pour que cela fonctionne. je prendrai plutot la premiere, ca evite les surprises


----------



## bibou25 (23 Mars 2004)

je viens de me renseigner pour acheter la clef usb dwl-122,mais je ne la trouve qu'en vente par correspondance.Je ne trouve aucun magasin qui la vend dans la region parisienne (surtout le 94 voir aussi paris)).Où as tu eu la tienne


----------



## Benji (24 Mars 2004)

je n ai jamais dit que je l avais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre je viens de regarder chez ldlc et un type a mis un commentaire : "Après une installation sur mac os X.2 et sur xp on remarquera :
- Dégagement important de chaleur. 
- Plantage fréquent sur les deux os. 
- Fabrication fragile.
- Soft plus que moyen. 

Netgear est bien meilleur."


----------



## Benji (24 Mars 2004)

je suis alle a conforama cet am et j ai vu la cle dlink a 59 euros ... tu pourrais donc l acheter la bas, le package indique compatible 10.2 et


----------



## bibou25 (24 Mars 2004)

oui mais si tu me dis qu'avec cette clef ca chauffe,qu'il y a des plantages,je prefère prendre la netgear,je vais attendre que tu la teste dimanche pour faire mon choix,car c vrai aussi qu'il faut changer les driver pour la netgear et c'est pas dit que ca marche pour tout le monde!!!
tiens moi au courant.DE toute facon suis pas si pressée puisque mon ibook vient juste de partir de l'usine et apparemtn avec tnt ca met au moins 15 jours.DOnc a moi les recherches pour trouver la meilleur combine pour ne pas payer l'airport extreme!!!!


----------



## Benji (28 Mars 2004)

bon j ai teste la cle hier soir avec un pote qui avait son centrino, bilan des operations : 

elle est bien reconnue avec le driver modifie : icone dans la barre des menus.
elle chauffe un peu, mais c est correct.
niveau transfert je suis un peu decu, on a experimente quelques coupures, en etant dans la meme piece (pb entre le centrino et mon ibook ?)
mon appartement est un duplex, les deux ordis se voyaient l un a l etage, l autre en bas avec une faible baisse de signal seulement.
comme je l ai deja dit, je prendrai la premiere (dlink) qui est officiellement supportee : au moins, si tu as un probleme, tu auras le droit de te plaindre


----------



## bibou25 (28 Mars 2004)

merci pour tes commentaires.Je vais donc opter pour la dlink une fois que mon ordi sera arrivé car là on peut dire qu'il se fait attendre,surtout qu'il me l'on déja encaissé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...a plus


----------



## Guido (28 Mars 2004)

Je serais intéressé par tout retour d'expèrience sur une de ces clefs USB wifi pour les macs qui n'ont pas la possibilité d'avoir d'airport. Quelqu'un connait-il des drivers pour l'ancienne génération : OS9 voire mieux, OS8. 
Merci.


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Mars 2004)

Pourquoi cherches tu à mettre une clé usb wifi sur ton iBook, alors que tous les iBook ont un emplacement Airport. Bien sur Airport et Airport Extreme sont compatibles entre eux


----------



## bibou25 (28 Mars 2004)

Personnellement je serais plutot tente de m equiper de cette facon car je trouve vraiment aberrent le prix exhorbitant d une carte airport premiere generation.


----------



## Sebang (28 Mars 2004)

bibou25 a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement je serais plutot tente de m equiper de cette facon car je trouve vraiment aberrent le prix exhorbitant d une carte airport premiere generation.



C'est marrant, je crois avoir déjà entendu ça quelque part... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, si tu ne cherches qu'une carte Airport 1ère génération et que le coeur t'en dit, tu as toujours eBay US où ces même cartes partent aux alentours de 50$US (ça monte parfois à 60-70 quand elles sont neuves en boîte).
Après, faut rajouter les frais de ports (une dizaine de dollars si le vendeur ne tente pas de t'entourlouper) et un peu de chance pour passer outre les douaniers, mais je trouve que le jeu en vaut la chandelle...
Parce que même si au total il te faut payer à peu près 60-70 euros, au moins tu as du matos Apple 100% compatible et intégré au système.

A toi de voir.


----------



## Benji (28 Mars 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cherches tu à mettre une clé usb wifi sur ton iBook, alors que tous les iBook ont un emplacement Airport. Bien sur Airport et Airport Extreme sont compatibles entre eux



je suis aussi d accord avec toi, c est un inconvenient d avoir la cle en exterieur sachant en plus que l autre port usb est condamne (c est le cas pour moi avec la netgear que j ai teste et mon module bluetooth) .
Cependant, payer 100 euros pour une carte qui est depassee, je trouve ca hallucinant. Surtout que l on a deja paye une partie de l airport dans notre ibook (antennes au niveau de l ecran)
je prefere avoir deux cles usb qu une carte airport, pour le meme prix. Ces cles ne sont pas bridees au materiel Apple et peuvent meme etre utilisees sur un pc


----------



## Sebang (28 Mars 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> je prefere avoir deux cles usb qu une carte airport, pour le meme prix. Ces cles ne sont pas bridees au materiel Apple et peuvent meme etre utilisees sur un pc



Ça c'est pas faux.
Et puis le coup du ports USB condamné, on peut aussi acheter un petit hub pas cher (certains sont trouvables à moins de 10 euros auto-alimentés) qui en plus te permettent d'avoir plus de trucs branchés à la fois en utilisation sédentaire.


----------



## Biroman (29 Mars 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> payer 100 euros pour une carte qui est depassee)



les cartes airoprt classiques ne sont pas vraiment dépassées...
Elles permettent des débits moins élevés, mais sont plus performantes que les airport extreme lorsque la borne d'accés est éloignée (plus de 35m).
Et puis elles sont pleinement compatible avec n'importe quel réseau wifi, et puis elles ne dénaturent pas les ibooks.


----------



## morant (22 Avril 2004)

je viens de recevoir la clé de chez d-link, et je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner sous panther !! 

J'ai un imac (avec avaleur) et un ibook première génération avec lesquels je n'arrive pas à rejoindre mon réseau (borne airport dual ethernet) !! Tout avait l'air si simple, pourtant ...

si quelqu'un a des tuyaux pour que j'arrive à configurer mes ordis convenablement ??


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2004)

La clé D-Link... ce ne serait pas une clé usb Bluetooth???

Si c'est bien ça, cette clé n'a rien à voir avec le WiFi (ou Airport). Ce  n'est pas le même protocole de communication (même si c'est via ondes radio et sur la même gamme de fréquences)


----------



## morant (23 Avril 2004)

non la d-link dont je parle est bien celle décrite plus haut : la dwl-122


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2004)

ah OK. Pardon pour ce doute ...


----------



## drs (23 Avril 2004)

j'ai recu mes deux clés usb wifi hier. J'ai suivi les conseils indiqués ici en prenant les d-link.
Ca fonctionne nickel sous panther, les 2 clés ont été installées en 15min avec les drivers fournis sur le cd (1.3.1).
Des drivers version 1.3.2 sont dispo sur le site de dlink, je les ai dn ms pas encore installés (je m'interrgoe d'ailleurs sur l'utilité de le faire).

A toutes fins utiles, voici les configs sur lesquelles ont été installées les clés:
1. ibook g4/1ghz (60go/256mo) - Mac os 10.3.3
2. ibook g3 blue (3go/192mo) - Mac os 10.3
3. Point d'accès MSI AP11B

C'est trop cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alex


----------



## morant (23 Avril 2004)

je ne vois pas de raisons à ce que ça ne marche pas chez moi ?? la vitesse et le type de processeur (ici un iMac G3 350 Mhz) n'ont rien avoir  avec le fonctionnement de la clé, si ?


----------



## drs (23 Avril 2004)

morant a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois pas de raisons à ce que ça ne marche pas chez moi ?? la vitesse et le type de processeur (ici un iMac G3 350 Mhz) n'ont rien avoir  avec le fonctionnement de la clé, si ?




Bah théoriquement non, rien à voir avec le type de machine, pourvu qu'elle dispose d'un port usb et de panther. Comme tu as vu, j'ai installé une des clés sur un ibook G3 300

J'ai galéré un peu ce soir pour mon wifi, et j'ai la réponse à ma question concernant l'utilité de la maj du driver. Il permet d'eviter le kernel panic lors de l'insertion de la clé après le démarrage sur un ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'avais pas remarqué ca hier!)
Puis suivirent un ou deux autres plantages, des pb de réglage de MTU sur mon modem routeur (ca se remet a 1500 des fois)....bref, la apparemment tout va bien...

A suivre

Alex


----------



## drs (24 Avril 2004)

bon....un petit point

J'ai qq souci avec la dlink sur mon ibook G4 avec le driver 1.32
Déjà, ds le pref panel on peut voir Version 1.3.1 (!)

Ensuite, aléatoirement, mon mac se fige...comme ca au bout de 5min, une heure ou plus iou moins, ca dépend.. Obligé de rebooter pour que ca refonctionne, mais pour combien de temps?
Je ne vois pas ce qui peut causer ca, sachant que ca ne le fait que depuis que j'ai installé le wifi, et qd la clé est insérée ds l'ibook. Sinon tt fonctionne impec.

Une idée?

Alex


----------



## morant (7 Mai 2004)

je n'ai aucune solution puisque je n'arrive toujours pas à la faire fonctionner ...

dites, est-ce impossible de se connecter à un réseau avec la clé si on n'a pas le mot de passe WEP ??


----------



## drs (1 Août 2004)

salut

apres des mois de lutte acharnée avec dlink, elle fonctionne enfin avec le driver 1.4.7. Ne le cherchez pas pour l'instant, il est en version beta, et je le teste, mais ca a l'air de fonctionner nickel.

Plus d'infos: http://freeline.free.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?p=103#103

Alex


----------



## Benji (13 Février 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> apres des mois de lutte acharnée avec dlink, elle fonctionne enfin avec le driver 1.4.7. Ne le cherchez pas pour l'instant, il est en version beta, et je le teste, mais ca a l'air de fonctionner nickel.
> 
> ...



hello et merci pour ce driver, j ai voulu poste un msg sur ton forum mais je n ai jamais recu le mail de confimation.
j utilise la ma111 de netgear d'un ami avec le driver modifie et tout fonctionne pour le mieux, pas de deco, pas de kernel panic


----------



## drs (13 Février 2005)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> hello et merci pour ce driver, j ai voulu poste un msg sur ton forum mais je n ai jamais recu le mail de confimation.
> j utilise la ma111 de netgear d'un ami avec le driver modifie et tout fonctionne pour le mieux, pas de deco, pas de kernel panic



Salut

pas de quoi, résultat d'une lutte acharnée 

Pour mon forum, c'est curieux, car je viens de tester et le mail m'est arrivé dans la minute. Envoi moi par MP le pseudo choisi et je vais voir pour l'activer

Alex


----------



## Nonylus (10 Mars 2005)

Je vais récupérer mon iBook G4 933 ce WE, je suis tout fou 

Seul manque dans la transaction, le Wifi.

J'ai donc reniflé un peu partout pour savoir comment j'allais faire pour profiter du Wifi de mon école avec mon iBook 

Aiport Extrême évidemment c'est le luxe, il y a l'emplacement, mais ça revient quand même vite cher. D'occaze, j'ai trouvé la carte aiport à 60 euros sans les frais de ports, à côté de ça, la clé Netgear 111 neuve à 20 euros (20,01 exactement port compris).

Pour l'étudiant que je suis, sachant qu'aux endroits où je vais me rendre, je pourrais peut-etre vouloir accéder au Wifi sur un autre Mac, la clé répond tout à fait à mes besoins (reste à voir la qualité de récéption, facilité de configuration etc ....) 

Mais si l'occasion se présente, je me procurerais une carte airport et je pense qu'avec les Machin-box qui passent au Wifi la clé servira sur le bon vieux E-Mac ou G3 ou G4 de la famille 


Donc j'opte pour la clé, je repasserais ptet vous dire si c'est une bonne option


----------



## Jebzf (10 Mars 2005)

j'ai utilisé la dlink pendant trois moi sur mon ibook G3 12"... bonjour la galère. En surf ou téléchargement il faut compter un reboot toutes les demi-heures, minimum. si tu travailles en surfant, c'est très risqué : j'ai déjà perdu pas mal de données non enregistrées à cause de ça.

si j'avais su j'aurais pris une carte airport sans hésiter.


----------

